# Audi OLED - The swarm



## trev0006 (Oct 19, 2007)

Audi OLED - The swarm

Audi OLED - The swarm, is this the future of car lighting?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Great news, coming soon to a 2.0 tdi near you


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

trev0006 said:


> Audi OLED - The swarm
> 
> Audi OLED - The swarm, is this the future of car lighting?


If its going to be the future here, they'll have to change the regulations...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=312971

;-)


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> trev0006 said:
> 
> 
> > Audi OLED - The swarm
> ...


Where is "here"?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

simno44 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > trev0006 said:
> ...


The UK.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


The EU regulations Are pretty flexible. In the sense that when tested by the appropriate party's and further tested by Ncap. If they are found to offer adequate indication and "light transmission" they are awarded with E approval and E markings upon prediction. I gather They can be pretty open to new innovative ideas.

So it could well go ahead.

I think it's pretty neat.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Reg 13 of the RVLR states "lamps to show a steady light". I think that would need some tweaking if anything like this was going to be allowed here.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Reg 13 of the RVLR states "lamps to show a steady light". I think that would need some tweaking if anything like this was going to be allowed here.


I was going to say actually the main hurdle would be the "swarm" thing. It would need to be more steady.. But the same effect could be archived with more is a liquid like flow.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Reg 13 of the RVLR states "lamps to show a steady light". I think that would need some tweaking if anything like this was going to be allowed here.


But current LED's aren't steady. They flash just very quickly.

I doubt we'll see movement but I can see it being used to give user choice on the design of the light clusters etc and possibly even allow people to download their own designs.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I like the tail light laser. Perhaps it could be tweaked up the power significantly, thereby melting/combusting the front bumpers of those who stop/follow too closely.

Don't get the swarm thing. Seems a bit pointless really - driver behind should be able to discern whether the other car is accelerating, braking or holding steady - he has eyes. He should also be capable of anticipating turns and overtakes etc. Admittedly few actually bother to acquire and use these skills though. Swarm is another well-meaning device intended to make up for the steady decline in diving standards, while inadvertently encouraging the same by reducing the amount of thought the driver has to put in. No wonder most Peugeot drivers are dead.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

scoTTy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Reg 13 of the RVLR states "lamps to show a steady light". I think that would need some tweaking if anything like this was going to be allowed here.
> ...


No chance mate. 
We may see presets that we can chose from but own designs would have to pass regulation each time.
LEDs do phase but to the eye they are beyond steady.

I would imagine a design with more substance (so no swarm effect) to the actual light with a more definitive movement from one signal to another would be more reasonable.

If you imagine how a lava lamp causes to was to glop and separate.. Something more like that but Horizontal and quicker.

I like the idea.

Certainly wouldn't work at the front through.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Reg 13 of the RVLR states "lamps to show a steady light". I think that would need some tweaking if anything like this was going to be allowed here.
> ...


If you're talking about PWM, I don't think that falls foul of the regs. They may technically be flashing, but it's so fast that they 'show' a steady light. I mean, you could get all pedantic about it and say a stream of photons from an incandescent bulb isn't 'steady', but to the human eye it is and that's who's going to be judging it. When VOSA start measuring at a quantum level we might be in trouble...

I also think the movement side of it is pretty unlikely (and would probably constitute too much of a distraction to other drivers to ever be made legal) but I do think the technology might eventually be used to create 'hidden' light clusters that only show up when they're illuminated.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not sure it does completely fall foul of the rules.

It's very much like the rules they used to have about (pedal) bike lights. They used to specify that you had to have a steady light front and rear. But there was nothing to stop you adding another, flashing light to complement it.

As it happens, they've changed the law now anyway. But I think you're probably right, the real breakthrough is having lights that no longer look like lights.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Kell said:
 

> Not sure it does completely fall foul of the rules.
> 
> It's very much like the rules they used to have about (pedal) bike lights. They used to specify that you had to have a steady light front and rear. But there was nothing to stop you adding another, flashing light to complement it.
> 
> As it happens, they've changed the law now anyway. But I think you're probably right, the real breakthrough is having lights that no longer look like lights.


From what I've read, it's the movement, rather than any flashing which would really cause an issue. For example, I've heard that were you to fit an LED sign in your rear window, the Police wouldn't have an issue with it. If you were to have scrolling text displayed though, they could stop you.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure it does completely fall foul of the rules.
> ...


Not so. Would be slightly hypocritical as most traffic units cary scrolling signs with instruction to 
"Slow down speed limit ____"
"Pull over"
"Stop, police!"
"Slow, police" 
Etc etc.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yes si, but that is limited to the police only, so everyone knows it is the police. if by what you are saying in theory i could install blue flashing lights on my car?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> yes si, but that is limited to the police only, so everyone knows it is the police. if by what you are saying in theory i could install blue flashing lights on my car?


Touché


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

simno44 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > yes si, but that is limited to the police only, so everyone knows it is the police. if by what you are saying in theory i could install blue flashing lights on my car?
> ...


sorry m8, just pure logics lol


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Yeah. I'm not good with them. Blame it on my youth .

However. I have never come across or heard of scrolling text in windows causing trouble ever. Unless offensive obviously.

JC used one in a a recent Top Gear episode. Not that that says much..


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Also, reg 13 specifically exempts police cars.

I actually read it on a police forum ages ago when reading about whether led signs were legal (just out of curiosity). The general consensus was that it would be in breach if it was scrolling.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Also, reg 13 specifically exempts police cars.
> 
> I actually read it on a police forum ages ago when reading about whether led signs were legal (just out of curiosity). The general consensus was that it would be in breach if it was scrolling.


Il speak to a man who knows, tomorrow and have s flick through my bible.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Judging by the fact that a tail light lens is at least £50 to replace, and in many cases is more, I would imagine that the insurance industry will put an end to this nonsense fairly quickly. A light tail end shunt costing £5000 instead of £500 to fix won't find favour.

Instructions or information given to following drivers should be simple, unambiguous, uniform and kept to a minimum. This OLED stuff is simply, and understandably, designers trying to raise interest in their brands and cars in general. Sales are collapsing and people would rather spend £100 a month on a Smart phone and Sky TV than £300 a month on a car.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

ag said:


> Judging by the fact that a tail light lens is at least £50 to replace, and in many cases is more, I would imagine that the insurance industry will put an end to this nonsense fairly quickly. A light tail end shunt costing £5000 instead of £500 to fix won't find favour.
> 
> Instructions or information given to following drivers should be simple, unambiguous, uniform and kept to a minimum. This OLED stuff is simply, and understandably, designers trying to raise interest in their brands and cars in general. Sales are collapsing and people would rather spend £100 a month on a Smart phone and Sky TV than £300 a month on a car.


You know the cost of the swarm units mate?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

simno44 said:


> You know the cost of the swarm units mate?


Nope, but if a basic light is already expensive then anything that is more complicated will be more expensive to produce. I believe that although prices have tumbled that OLED is still an expensive technology for now. The controller, although unlikely to be damaged in an accident is going to be as expensive as a current lens and reflector.


----------

